# Jedi-seven samurai movie...



## billc (Jan 15, 2013)

The good news is it seems that the next star wars movie will not have anyone we know in it...the bad news is that they are falling back on the seven samurai theme...it would be nice if they could do something completely original...

http://screenrant.com/zack-snyder-star-wars-samurai-jedi-movie/


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 16, 2013)

A few things, Bill...

First, the original Star Wars was very much based on other ideas and films, most notably a range of samurai films, including Kurosawa's "The Hidden Fortress", which gave the narrative structure (telling the story through the eyes of the lowest-rung characters against the backdrop of large-scale actions and events), and more. Next, The Seven Samurai has already been used by the Star Wars franchise, as a two-part episode of the animated Clone Wars series, completely transparently ripping Kurosawa's film off. Third, the article makes a number of mistakes (talking about the prospective, unconfirmed, even denied by Zack Snyder himself, Zack Snyder-helmed film as being the "first non-trilogy movie" meaning they've forgotten about the Clone Wars animated film, not being able to spell "katana", and so on), which, combined with the amount of speculation, and flat out denial, not to mention the idea that such a venture would simply be against the timeline already set out by Disney for the release of new films has me thinking this article is really nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2013)

Good reasoning, Chris.

Mind you I have to say that after the mess that Lucas himself made of the story with Episodes I, II and III, it is hard to see how any decent director could make things worse :lol:.

The first quarter hour or so of the much anticipated Episode One was brilliant (cool Jedi with long hair just like me! ) and then Ja-ja Binks appeared and that was that.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 16, 2013)

If he can produce a good flick, using acting that's on par with the original trilogy, then I'm all for it.  

If he tries to use actors that are basically wooden simulacrums (ala Episodes I-III), then I'm against it.  

On another note, the Seven Samurai theme has already been done in an episode of the Clone Wars animated series, although it was done with non-Jedi characters.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 16, 2013)

I know the Seven Samurai theme has been done a few times over, but I've actually enjoyed pretty much everything Zack Snyder has put out and I'm really looking forward to seeing what direction he goes with his take on the Star Wars movie.


----------

